# Και το όνομα αυτού... Σταρ. Ή: Άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε



## nickel (Aug 20, 2011)

Διαβάζω στο σημερινό σημείωμα του Θανάση Χειμωνά με τίτλο «Άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε»:

O Αύγουστος στην Αθήνα είναι ο μήνας της αποχαύνωσης. Το κέντρο, μέρα-νύχτα, άδειο και «νεκρό». Βγαλμένο από την παλιά και ξεχασμένη επιτυχία του γυναικείου γκρουπ των Bananarama, «Cruel Summer». Τη μεσημεριανή τουλάχιστον μονοτονία προσπαθώ να τη σπάσω χαζεύοντας στην TV αγαπημένες αμερικανικές χιουμοριστικές σειρές. Μία από αυτές είναι και το «Two and a Half Men». Γελάω με την καρδιά μου με τις περιπέτειες του αλκοολικού γκομενιάρη (και στην πραγματική ζωή!) Τσάρλι Σιν πλάι στον λούζερ αδερφό του και τον διασκεδαστικό μπούλη ανιψιό του.
Ελα όμως που κάτι δεν πηγαίνει καλά… Κάποια στιγμή, π.χ., ο Σιν κοροϊδεύει το έξαλλο ντύσιμο του αδερφού του, ρωτώντας τον αν είναι «gay». Οι υπότιτλοι από κάτω όμως χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη «σαχλαμάρας». Σε μια άλλη σκηνή, μια τύπισσα παραπονιέται πως δεν φτάνει σε «orgasm». Εμείς όμως διαβάζουμε πως της λείπει η χαρά!
Ο αδερφός του Σιν όντως φαινόταν «σαχλαμάρας» στη συγκεκριμένη φάση. Είναι επίσης ηλίου φαεινότερον πως ο οργασμός είναι χαρά. Θα μπορούσα όμως να σας αραδιάσω άπειρα τέτοια παραδείγματα - όχι μόνο στο «T & a H M» αλλά και σε άλλες σειρές που προβάλλονται ανάλογες ώρες. Ποιος είναι λοιπόν ο λόγος αυτής της εξωφρενικής αλλοίωσης; Ποιος έχει αποφασίσει να εξαλείψει - στο πλαίσιο του δυνατού- κάθε (λεκτική) αναφορά στο σεξ; Μεταφραστές του κατηχητικού; Χλωμό το βλέπω. Κρίση υπερσυντηρητισμού στο εν λόγω κανάλι; Πιστέψτε με: Με τίποτα.
Για μένα υπάρχουν δύο εκδοχές. Είτε στο κανάλι αυτό έχει επιβληθεί βαρβάτη λογοκρισία από τον γνωστό σχετικό εθνικό φορέα επειδή «εκείνη την ώρα βλέπουν και παιδιά» είτε το ίδιο το κανάλι αυτολογοκρίθηκε για να έχει το κεφάλι του ήσυχο και να μη ρισκάρει εξοντωτικά πρόστιμα και απαγορεύσεις.
Είναι γνωστό πως η Ελλάδα δεν έζησε ποτέ Μεσαίωνα. Προφανώς κάποιοι ονειρεύονται να διορθώσουν το λάθος αυτό της Ιστορίας…​
Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το κανάλι που δεν κατονομάζει είναι το Star. Star δεν βλέπω καθόλου πια. Το έβλεπα ελάχιστα τις καλές μέρες, τότε που είχα καιρό για τηλεόραση. Τώρα που την έχω κόψει σχεδόν εντελώς, το Star δεν είναι στο πρόγραμμα.

Βλέπαμε ωστόσο σταθερά, ανελλιπώς, όλα τα χρόνια που πήγαιναν τα παιδιά μου στο σχολείο, 16 συνολικά, κάθε Σάββατο και Κυριακή μεσημέρι, τα Φιλαράκια. Ήταν ιεροτελεστία. Τα παρακολουθούσαμε στις άπειρες επαναλήψεις της σειράς χωρίς να παραπονεθούμε ούτε μία φορά. Σχεδόν μάθανε αγγλικά τα παιδιά μου από τα Φιλαράκια. Δεν ξέρω αν μάθανε και «κακές λέξεις». Αλλά γιατί, καλό μας ΕΣΡ, καλό μας Star, να μη μάθουν τις κακές λέξεις από την τηλεόραση; Πρέπει να τις μάθουν στην αυλή του σχολείου, στο δρόμο, σε ανεξέλεγκτο περιβάλλον; Γιατί να μη μαθαίνουν αυτές τις λέξεις τα μεσημέρια, στην τηλεόραση του σπιτιού τους, μαζί με τους γονείς τους, που θα τους τις εξηγήσουν και με τον καλύτερο τρόπο;

Θέλουμε λόγια σταράτα. Όχι Starάτα!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2011)

Επειδή το _2½ Men_ το βλέπω ευλαβικά στο Σταρ, να σε ενημερώσω ότι και λίγα τούς σούρνει ο Χειμωνάς· η νοηματική παραποίηση που γίνεται στο όνομα του εξαγνισμού (με βλακωδώς υλοποιημένα μεσαιωνικά κριτήρια, όπως πολύ σωστά επισημαίνει στο σημείωμά του) δεν περιγράφεται — στα δε _Φιλαράκια_ έχουν καταφέρει να ευνουχίσουν παντελώς το χιούμορ (επαναλαμβάνω: το χιούμορ — καμία σχέση με σεξ, αφού άλλωστε δεν πρόκειται και για καμιά σειρά "ακατάλληλη δι' ανηλίκους κάτω των 18"). Δεν ξέρει κανείς τι είναι χειρότερο τελικά: το απερίγραπτο ΕΣΡ ή η απερίγραπτη πρακτική τού Σταρ.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 20, 2011)

Το ΕΣΡ επιβάλλει πρόστιμο στο Star για την πλέον άκακη σειρά της παγκόσμιας τηλεόρασης, τα _Φιλαράκια_, αλλά δεν το έχει τιμωρήσει ποτέ επειδή εξακολουθεί να ονομάζει "κεντρικό δελτίο ειδήσεων" τη βραδυνή εκπομπή στην οποία κάθε δεύτερο θέμα είναι αφορμή για να πέσουν πλάνα από παραλίες ή πασαρέλες...


----------



## jurgarden (Aug 21, 2011)

Η "λογοκριτική" (sic) πρακτική του Σταρ εκτείνεται και σε άλλο επίπεδο: Στη σειρά NCIS, αστυνομική σειρά η οποία προβάλλεται στις 9 το βράδυ, χρησιμοποιείται mosaic για την απόκρυψη των ιατροδικαστικών σκηνών...

Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει η προειδοποίηση "Με γονική συναίνεση - Άνω των 15" σε όλες τις παραπάνω σειρές, τι νόημα έχει η λογοκρισία σκηνών ή/και διαλόγων;


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2011)

Μου θυμίσατε τη Σιωπή των Αμνών στo BBC όπου με κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι κόλπα της τεχνολογίας στη θέση επίμαχης λέξης που προφέρει ο Χόπκινς ακούς τον Χόπκινς να λέει άλλη λέξη, η οποία δεν βγάζει και πολύ νόημα αλλά ούτως η άλλως δεν ήταν και σημαντική στην υπόθεση. Το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν φυσικά τα μικρά παιδιά (που άμα κάθισαν να δουν τέτοια ταινία ή τα άφησε ο γονιός, καλά να πάθουν) αλλά το ότι μια- δυο λέξεις, όχι περισσότερες, δεν ακούγονται ποτέ στην τηλεόραση.
Χωρίς να έχω δει φυσικά τα προγράμματα για να κρίνω τον υποτιτλισμό, μην ξεχνάμε ότι αλλιώς χρησιμοποιούν τις "κακές κουβέντες" οι Αμερικανοί, αλλιώς οι Γάλλοι, αλλιώς οι Έλληνες και αλλιώς μιλάνε για διάφορα θέματα. Όμως έχοντας δει στο παρελθόν στην Ελλάδα διαφήμιση του Πλείμποι στις τρεις το απόγευμα στην παιδική ζώνη σε διάλειμμα κινουμένων σχεδίων (σ'άυτό το κοινό απευθύνεται το έντυπο; ) και βλέποντας διαφήμιση με γυμνόστηθη νέα που τρέχει στις παραλίες και χαριεντίζεται με επίσης ημίγυμνο νέο στις πέντε το απόγευμα θα ήθελα να τηρούνται καλύτερα τα περί πριν τις εννιά και μετά τις εννιά. Ή μετά τις δέκα ή οποιαδήποτε ώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2011)

jurgarden said:


> Η "λογοκριτική" (sic) πρακτική του Σταρ εκτείνεται και σε άλλο επίπεδο: Στη σειρά NCIS, αστυνομική σειρά η οποία προβάλλεται στις 9 το βράδυ, χρησιμοποιείται mosaic για την απόκρυψη των ιατροδικαστικών σκηνών...
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει η προειδοποίηση "Με γονική συναίνεση - Άνω των 15" σε όλες τις παραπάνω σειρές, τι νόημα έχει η λογοκρισία σκηνών ή/και διαλόγων;


Αυτό, τουλάχιστον, είναι κατευθείαν αμερικανιά (έτυχε να δω κάποια επεισόδια στο συνδρομητικό).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2011)

A, στην Αμερική το έχουν κάνει επιστήμη. Μόνο ακούστε την γνωστή ατάκα του Τζάκσον από το _*"Snakes on a Plane"*_. Το αρχικό ήταν "I have had it with these motherfucking snakes on this motherfucking plane!" και φυσικά "fuckin' windows". Αυτό έγινε "monkey-fighting snakes, on this Monday-Friday plane" και φυσικά "friggin' windows":







Υπάρχει πακτωλός τέτοιων εκφράσεων, που δεν βγάζουν κανένα νόημα, σε τηλεοπτικές προβολές. Ευτυχώς τα τελευταία χρόνια αραιώνουν (τουλάχιστον στο ΗΒ). Νομίζω πάντως ότι δεν πρόκειται για καμμιά τεχνολογία αλλά είτε για ντουμπλάρισμα είτε για δημιουργικό μιξάζ με την βοήθεια κάποιου προγράμματος που ελέγχει τον τόνο και λοιπά ηχητικά χαρακτηριστικά.

Μερικά ακόμη, αν θέλετε να γελάσετε λίγο:


----------



## Palavra (Aug 29, 2011)

Πάντως το Σταρ είναι πολλαπλώς απαράδεκτο. Από τη μία, στα δελτία ειδήσεων δείχνει όλους τους κώλους της Μυκόνου, των Σποράδων και λοιπών τουριστικών προορισμών, και από την άλλη βλέπεις Φιλαράκια, και εκεί που η Φοίβη λέει lesbians, διαβάζεις από κάτω «γεροντοκόρες». Είπαμε, αλλά όχι κι έτσι!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2011)

Καλά, πράγματι έχει φτάσει σ' αυτό το σημείο; Έλεος!


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

Χαρά αυτοί!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Χαρά αυτοί!


 
Μιας και το μεταφέρεις, ποιος είναι αυτός ο "Ιndendent" που αναρωτιέται (τελευταία λέξη);:laugh:

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το άρθρο είναι γλωσσολογικός εφιάλτης.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 26, 2011)

Στο Breaking Bad που προβάλλει το Μέγκα όλες οι "κακές" λέξεις δεν ακούγονται. Αντ' αυτού υπάρχει κενό στον ήχο. Εντωμεταξύ η σειρά προβάλεται μετά τις 12:30 τη νύχτα. (Για τους υπότιτλους δε συζητάμε, είπαμε. Μέγκα!)


----------



## panadeli (Sep 26, 2011)

Πάντως, όπως και να το κάνουμε, υπάρχουν ορισμένες λέξεις που δεν μπορείς να τις πεις στην τηλεόραση.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2011)

Σωστό. Από την άλλη, δεν γίνεται να δείχνεις μια σειρά όπως το Gossip Girl, στην οποία δείχνει ναρκωτικά, αλλαξομηνπώ κτλ, και μάλιστα ακατάλληλες ώρες, και να περιορίζεσαι στο να λογοκρίνεις τον υπότιτλο.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 26, 2011)

Μα φυσικά και γίνεται. Για την ακρίβεια, αυτός ακριβώς είναι ο κανόνας.
Δες το παραπάνω βίντεο από το 6:10 και μετά. Νομίζω ότι τα λέει όλα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2011)

Δεν έπιασα το αστείο επειδή δεν έχω βίδεο εδώ που είμαι... :blush:


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2013)

*Τα δικαιώματα των [ΜΠΙΠ!] στην Ελλάδα*

Εγώ ελληνικό MTV δεν βλέπω (ούτε και ξένο, for that matter), αλλά ο παραλογισμός της προληπτικής λογοκρισίας χτύπησε κι εκεί. Αναδημοσιεύω από το μπλογκ του Άρη Δημοκίδη στη Lifo:

Ένας αναγνώστης μου έγραψε κάτι για το ελληνικό MTV το οποίο στην αρχή δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω. Δεν θα σχολιάσω καν - ελπίζω απλώς οι υπεύθυνοι του ελληνικού MTV, να το διαβάσουν, να ντραπούν και να επανορθώσουν. Γράφει ο ItaloDisko. 

Γεια σου Άρη, Χθες το βράδυ [15/2] στο ΜΤV είδα μια αμερικανική εκπομπή που κυριολεκτικά με ΕΞΟΡΓΙΣΕ και θέλησα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σου, εφόσον είσαι κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται για τα πάντα. Δεν γνωρίζω τον τίτλο της εκπομπής, ήταν ξένη και υποτιτλισμένη αντιλήφθηκα όμως γρήγορα το κονσεπτ, όπου σε μορφή reality-show ο ανοικτά γκέι παρουσιαστής-σύμβουλος διαπροσωπικών και σεξουαλικών θεμάτων, πηγαίνει σε διάφορα σχολεία/κολέγια και συζητάει τα προβλήματα των μαθητών. 

Όχι, αυτό που με εξόργισε δεν ήταν η ίδια εκπομπή, κι η ανοικτότητα της σε θέματα ταμπού. Στην Αμερική τα σεξουαλικά ήθη και οι ατομικές ελευθερίες είναι τόσο πολύ μπροστά που φτάνουμε να συζητάμε ζητήματα που εδώ ακούγονται τουλάχιστον επιστημονική φαντασία. 

Θα μου πεις, που το πρόβλημα; Ε, λοιπόν Άρη, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο ότι δεν είμαστε κι εμείς εδώ μια τέτοια ανοικτή κοινωνία, αλλά το γεγονός ότι αυτή η εκπομπή (που σημειωτέον προβαλλόταν μετά τις 23.00 το βράδυ) ήταν υποτιτλισμένη στα ελληνικά και όποτε οι πρωταγωνιστές ανέφεραν τις λέξεις "λεσβία", "γκέι" κτλ, αυτές εμφανίζονταν με τελίτσες!!!!! Λογοκρινόταν κι η ίδια η λέξη! Για να στο κάνω πιο λιανά, αν έλεγε η πρωταγωνίστρια "I feel alone because I no longer identify myself as strictly lesbian", στους υπότιτλους έγραφε "αισθάνομαι μόνη γιατί δεν θεωρώ πια τον εαυτό μου αποκλειστικά ..." !!!!!! Οι λέξεις "lesbian", "gay", "homosexual" δεν μεταφράζονταν ποτέ στους υπότιτλους αλλά εμφανίζονταν με αποσιωπητικά [...]. 

Δεν λογοκρίθηκαν βρισιές - λογοκρίθηκαν οι ορθοί όροι! Δεν τα έχω ακριβώς με το MTV που προφανώς προσπαθεί να αποφύγει το ενοχλητικό ΕΣΡ (άλλωστε στη σειρά "Γυμνάσιο Ντεγκράσι" που προβάλλεται πολύ καιρό τώρα από τον ίδιο σταθμό, οι όποιες γκέι περιπτύξεις "πιξελάρονται" επανειλημμένως, πολύ προτού ξεσπάσει το "σκάνδαλο" με το λογοκριμένο φιλί στο downton abbey), όμως δεν μπορώ παρά να αισθανθώ αποτροπιασμό για όλη αυτή την κοροϊδία.


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2013)

.....


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2013)

Το δικό μου σχόλιο είναι ότι μπορεί να μη φταίει αποκλειστικά το ΕΣΡ, αλλά οι υπεύθυνοι του καναλιού και της εταιρείας υποτιτλισμού που έδωσαν τη δική τους ερμηνεία στο πώς πρέπει να εφαρμόζουν τις οδηγίες. Σε άλλο κανάλι, είδα υποτιτλισμό όπου έλειπαν παντελώς όλες οι λέξεις που θύμιζαν σεξ ή ανατομία, με αποτέλεσμα οι πρωταγωνιστές να ανταλλάσσουν παρανοϊκούς διαλόγους.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2013)

Έχει το στοιχείο του παρανοϊκού που βρίσκουμε σε ένα γνωστό κατεβασάδικο στο οποίο δεν απαγορεύονται μόνο τα πορνό αλλά και οι πρόστυχες λέξεις. Οι λέξεις αυτές έχουν προφανώς μπει σε κάποιον κατάλογο, με αποτέλεσμα οποιαδήποτε αναφορά σε λέξη αυτού του καταλόγου απαγορευμένων λέξεων να αντικαθίσταται αυτόματα με αστεράκια. Αποκλείεται να βρεις την ταινία _Dick Tracy_ διότι έχει γίνει_ *** Tracy_ και διάφορα τέτοια τραγελαφικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2013)

Αυτό το ΕΣΡ δεν παραβιάζει κατάφωρα την ύπαρξη ελευθερίας του τύπου, του λόγου, της έκφρασης και της διατύπωσης, που είναι συνταγματικά δικαιώματα; Πώς είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει ακόμα; Πόσα χρόνια θα αντέχουμε ακόμα αυτήν την αηδία; Γιατί δεν κάνει κανείς κάτι;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2013)

Το ΕΣΡ δεν ευθύνεται για τέτοιες κουταμάρες σαν αυτές που έγιναν στο MTV. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν αυστηρές οδηγίες για την απογευματινή ζώνη, όταν βλέπουν τηλεόραση τα παιδιά, και για τη σωστή σήμανση των εκπομπών. Αλλά όταν κάτι προβάλλεται μετά τις 11 το βράδυ και βλέπουμε τέτοιους παραλογισμούς, δεν ευθύνεται το ΕΣΡ, ευθύνονται αυτοί που ερμηνεύουν τις οδηγίες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2013)

Πολύ σωστά, όμως δεν προσπαθώ να απαλλάξω το MTV και τους λοιπούς από τις ευθύνες τους, αλλά να επισημάνω ότι ο ηθικός αυτουργός είναι η ύπαρξη των οδηγιών. Και η ύπαρξη των οδηγιών οφείλεται στο... ΕΣΡ, ναι.


----------



## Alfie (Feb 20, 2013)

Ενθουσιώδη τα κηρύγματα για την ελευθερία του τύπου και άλλα ηχηρά. Αλλά...

Σύνταγμα της Ελλάδος
Άρθρo 15
1. Oι πρoστατευτικές για τoν τύπo διατάξεις τoυ
πρoηγoύμενoυ άρθρoυ δεν εφαρμόζoνται στoν
κινηματoγράφo, τη φωνoγραφία, τη ραδιoφωνία,
την τηλεόραση και κάθε άλλo παρεμφερές μέσo
μετάδoσης λόγoυ ή παράστασης.
**2. Η ραδιοφωνία και η τηλεόραση υπάγονται
στον άμεσο έλεγχο του Κράτους. Ο έλεγχος και η
επιβολή των διοικητικών κυρώσεων υπάγονται
στην αποκλειστική αρμοδιότητα του Εθνικού Συμ-
βουλίου Ραδιοτηλεόρασης που είναι ανεξάρτητη
αρχή, όπως νόμος ορίζει. Ο άμεσος έλεγχος του
Κράτους, που λαμβάνει και τη μορφή του καθεστώ-
τος της προηγούμενης άδειας, έχει ως σκοπό την
αντικειμενική και με ίσους όρους μετάδοση πληρο-
φοριών και ειδήσεων, καθώς και προϊόντων του
λόγου και της τέχνης, την εξασφάλιση της ποιοτικής
στάθμης των προγραμμάτων που επιβάλλει η κοι-
νωνική αποστολή της ραδιοφωνίας και της τηλεό-
ρασης και η πολιτιστική ανάπτυξη της Χώρας,
καθώς και το σεβασμό της αξίας του ανθρώπου και
την προστασία της παιδικής ηλικίας και της νεότη-
τας.


----------



## Earion (Sep 3, 2013)

*Άλλο ένα κράξιμο ...*

*Απαγορευμένα παιχνίδια*

Προ ετών ήταν το ομοφυλοφιλικό φιλί στο σίριαλ του Χριστόφορου Παπακαλιάτη «Κλείσε τα μάτια» που είχε σκανδαλίσει το ΕΣΡ και είχε προκαλέσει θύελλα σχολίων. Προσφάτως ένα άλλο ομοφυλοφιλικό φιλί, εκείνο που εξαφανίστηκε στην εν Ελλάδι προβολή του σίριαλ «Downton Abbey» από τη δημόσια τηλεόραση, έγινε η αφορμή για να ξαναφουντώσει η συζήτηση περί λογοκρισίας. Ειπώθηκαν και τότε πολλά για την άτολμη και οπισθοδρομική ΝΕΤ. Αυτή τη φορά κάτι σαν λογοκρισία (η οποία μάλιστα δεν αφορά ομοφυλοφιλικές καταστάσεις, δηλαδή θέματα που παραμένουν ταμπού για την ελληνική τηλεόραση) έρχεται από ένα ιδιωτικό κανάλι που (υποτίθεται ότι) δεν έχει τα «βαρίδια» που έχει η δημόσια, Στον δέκατο κύκλο του επιτυχημένου σίριαλ «Two and a half men» με τον Άστον Κούτσερ και τον Τζον Κράιερ, το οποίο προβάλλεται καθημερινά από την τηλεόραση του Alpha, η προσπάθεια των μεταφραστών να... νοικοκυρέψουν τον ανοικοκύρευτο και ενίοτε αγοραίο λόγο των πρωταγωνιστών είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εμφανής.

Έτσι η λέξη masturbation (αυνανισμός) στα ελληνικά γίνεται (ξανά και ξανά) «παιχνίδι», η λέξη vibrator (δονητής) γίνεται πάλι «παιχνίδι» και διάφορα άλλα... λεκτικά παιχνίδια ανάμεσα σε ζευγάρια εραστών περνούν απλώς αμετάφραστα. Ποιο είναι το αποτέλεσμα; Αν δεν γνωρίζεις αγγλικά ώστε να καταλάβεις τι λέει το πρωτότυπο σενάριο και όχι η ελληνική παράφρασή του, ακούς το αμερικανικό κοινό να σκάει στα γέλια με αυτά που λέγονται και απορείς πού βρήκαν το αστείο!

Γιατί, αν είναι αστείο μια σικ ηλικιωμένη κυρία με παιδιά και εγγόνια να συναντά το σιτεμένο είδωλο των νιάτων της και να του λέει με πονηριά «έχω δώσει το όνομα σου στον δονητή μου», δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο να του λέει «έχω ένα παιχνίδι με το όνομα σου». Τότε η σούπερ γιαγιά, αντί να εμφανιστεί ακόρεστη ερωτικά, όπως τη θέλει το σενάριο, εμφανίζεται απλώς ξεμωραμένη. Και αναφερόμαστε σε μία μόνο σκηνή από τις πολλές της σειράς, όπου άλλα... λαλούν ο Άστον και οι ηθοποιοί που τον πλαισιώνουν και άλλα διαβάζουμε. Αυτά σε μια κωμωδία που προβάλλεται 9-10 το βράδυ, ώρα κατά την οποία τα μικρά παιδιά δεν είναι απαραίτητο να βρίσκονται μπροστά στην τηλεόραση.

Την ίδια στιγμή όσοι δεν έχουν τα κότσια να υποστηρίξουν το πρόγραμμά τους ας αλλάξουν πρόγραμμα. Ας αντικαταστήσουν το «Two and a half men» με τη «Λάσι». Και... καλή διασκέδαση, παιδάκια!

_Το Βήμα_ 18.8.2013


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2013)

Ορίστε και κάτι ανάλογο για το Glee, σειρά που προβάλλεται στον Alpha αμέσως μετά το Two and a Half Men, δηλαδή στις 10 το βράδυ! Δηλαδή, δεν υπάρχει καν η δικαιολογία ότι φοβούνται το ΕΣΡ που επιμένει στη σωστή σήμανση των εκπομπών, ώστε να μην προβάλλονται "ακατάλληλες" εκπομπές στις τέσσερις το απόγευμα που θεωρείται παιδική ζώνη. Για τις 10 το βράδυ δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία.

*Κανάλι Alpha: Πετσοκόβοντας το Glee 
Πώς μερικά ελληνικά κανάλια θεωρούν μείζον πρόβλημα της τηλεόρασης τις σειρές με γκέι χαρακτήρες *
_Επιστολή που μας ήρθε από τον Γ.Χ. (τα πλήρη στοιχεία του είναι στη διάθεσή μας): _

Λογοκρισία σκηνής από τον Alpha 

Αγαπητοί υπεύθυνοι της Lifo, γνωρίζοντας την φιλελεύθερη, προοδευτική και πάνω απ'όλα ανθρωπιστική στάση σας πάνω σε πληθώρα ζητημάτων, θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω για ένα απαράδεκτο γεγονός που έλαβε χώρα χθες στο σταθμό του Alpha. 

Όπως ίσως έχετε πληροφορηθεί, ο Alpha έχει εδώ και λίγο καιρό που προβάλλει τη σειρά Glee. Το Glee έχει κάνει μεγάλη επιτυχία στο εξωτερικό, έχει αποσπάσει ιδιαίτερα θετικές κριτικές και πολλά βραβεία. Ένα από τα σημαντικότερα κατορθώματα του είναι η ενεργή υποστήριξη της διαφορετικότητας και το θάρρος να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα της ομοφυλοφιλίας και να το προβάλλει σε εκτεταμένο βαθμό, συμπεριλαμβάνοντας, μάλιστα δύο γκέι ζευγάρια, ένα με άντρες και ένα με γυναίκες. 

Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο χειρίζεται το θέμα είναι αξιέπαινος, δίνοντας ένα πρότυπο στην νεανική ομοφυλοφιλική κοινότητα, προωθώντας τη διαφορετικότητα - μια από τις ουσίες της σειράς - και τολμώντας να θίξει κακώς κείμενα της κοινωνίας, π.χ. bullying. 

Ο Alpha, σε μία τυπική για τα συντηρητικά ελληνικά δεδομένα κίνηση, αποφάσισε χθες να κόψει την πρώτη σκηνή τέτοιου περιεχομένου, όπου η Brittany και η Santana φιλιούνται και κάθονται κοντά στο κρεβάτι, μία ομολογουμένως αθώα σκηνή, γεγονός που μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα αντιληπτό από όποιον την παρακολουθήσει. Καθ' αυτόν τον τρόπο, ο Alpha καταδικάζει εμμέσως την διαφορετικότητα, την ισότητα και μάλιστα στον 21ο αιώνα της προόδου και της ελευθερίας. 

Επίσης, δημιουργεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα στη σειρά, μιας και αυτή και παρόμοιες σκηνές που θα εμφανιστούν σε επόμενα επεισόδια έχουν καθοριστικό ρόλο για την έκβαση της, ενώ αντιτίθεται και στην ίδια την ουσία της, που είναι αναμφίβολα η προώθηση της διαφορετικότητας. 

Ενδεικτικά, αύριο ένα μεγάλο μέρος του επεισοδίου είναι αφιερωμένο σε ένα φιλί που δίνει, παρά τη θέληση του, στον νεαρό gay πρωταγωνιστή Kurt ένα παιδί που τον εκφοβίζει στο σχολείο. Αν λογοκρίνουν αυτή τη σκηνή, τι ακριβώς θα καταλάβει το ελληνικό κοινό; Πρόκειται για μια κατάφωρη υποτίμηση της νοημοσύνης του! Εξάλλου, υπάρχουν πολλά χειρότερα σκουπίδια στην ελληνική τηλεόραση, τα οποία συχνά σχετίζονται με ανούσιο, περιττό και καθόλου αθώο ετεροφυλόφιλο σεξ! Θα σας παρακαλούσα θερμά να αφιερώσετε ένα άρθρο στην ιστοσελίδα σας για αυτό το θέμα, έτσι ώστε η λογοκρισία να γνωστοποιηθεί, να στηλιτευτεί και ο Alpha να μην πράξει ανάλογα τις επόμενες φορές.  

http://www.lifo.gr/team/gayandlesbian/41328


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2013)

Και δύο άλλες καταχωρήσεις στο μπλογκ του Άρη Δημοκίδη σχετικά με το θέμα:

Τι παίζει με την εξοργιστική σεμνοτυφία των υποτιτλισμών του Star Channel; 
Βρήκαμε τελικά γιατί λογοκρίνονται άγαρμπα οι υπότιτλοι στα ελληνικά κανάλια 

Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, το συμπέρασμα που βγάζει είναι ότι για την άγαρμπη λογοκρισία ευθύνονται οι εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού και οι οδηγίες που παίρνουν από τα κανάλια να "πλένουν με σαπούνι" τους υποτίτλους κάποιων σειρών που προβάλλονται νωρίς. Το μεν κανάλι διαλέγει αυτόν τον τρόπο για να κάνει μια σειρά που μάλλον δεν ταιριάζει σε 10χρονα και 12χρονα παιδιά "κατάλληλη", αλλά η εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού φυσάει και το γιαούρτι λογοκρίνοντας όλες τις σειρές, ακόμα και τις κωμωδίες που το χιούμορ τους είναι αποκλειστικά λεκτικό και στηρίζεται σ' εκείνη τη λέξη που αφαιρείται -- ακόμα κι εκείνες που προβάλλονται στις 9 και στις 10 το βράδυ. Είναι αυτονόητο ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της λογοκρισίας γίνεται στην ομοφυλοφιλία -- έτσι φτάσαμε στο θρυλικό "γεροντοκόρες" στα Φιλαράκια, που επιλέχθηκε για να αντικαταστήσει τις "λεσβίες". Αν διαβάσετε τα σχόλια στο άρθρο του Δημοκίδη ή κάνετε ένα ανάλογο γκουγκλάρισμα, φαίνεται ότι οι "γεροντοκόρες" έχουν γίνει θέμα συζήτησης σε σχόλια ιστοσελίδων και μπλογκ. Άλλες αντικαταστάσεις που βρωμάνε ρατσισμό: "δεν είσαι άντρας", "είσαι από τις άλλες" και λοιπά.

Αυτά για τους υποτίτλους. Για το κόψιμο σκηνών υποθέτω ότι ευθύνεται αποκλειστικά το κανάλι, επειδή δεν νομίζω ότι η εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού έχει δικαίωμα αυθαίρετα να αποφασίσει να τις κόψει στο στάδιο του υποτιτλισμού.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 4, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι αυτονόητο ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της λογοκρισίας γίνεται στην ομοφυλοφιλία...


...και πόσο θλιβερό είναι το γεγονός ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι αυτονόητο - τη στιγμή μάλιστα που, όπως ειπώθηκε, τα κανάλια προβάλλουν αφειδώς περιττές και ανούσιες σκηνές ετεροφυλόφιλου σεξ και κάθε ταινία πλέον έχει και μία τουλάχιστον σκηνή σεξ ή έστω ένα ερωτικό φιλί, πολλές φορές χωρίς να είναι διόλου απαραίτητο.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2013)

Για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε, εννοώ ότι είναι "αυτονόητο" γι' αυτούς, όχι για μένα, εντάξει;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2013)

Μα τι λέτε τώρα! Εδώ κατάφεραν να απονευρώσουν ακόμα και σειρές σαν το Mike and Molly και το Christine, που μπορεί το χιούμορ τους να είναι καμιά φορά all over the place, αλλά και ανατρεπτικό δεν το λες. Ίσως επειδή ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος για να τα περάσουν στη μεσημεριανή ζώνη; Ποιος ξέρει; Πάντως φαίνεται πως έχει πέσει γενικό θανατικό, γιατί και σε μερικές παλιές ελληνικές σειρές άλλων καναλιών άκουσα κάτι μπιπ και αναρωτήθηκα...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 4, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε, εννοώ ότι είναι "αυτονόητο" γι' αυτούς, όχι για μένα, εντάξει;


Καλέ ναι, ούτε που μου πέρασε από το μυαλό κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 4, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μα τι λέτε τώρα! Εδώ κατάφεραν να απονευρώσουν ακόμα και σειρές σαν το Mike and Molly και το Christine, που μπορεί το χιούμορ τους να είναι καμιά φορά all over the place, αλλά και ανατρεπτικό δεν το λες. Ίσως επειδή ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος για να τα περάσουν στη μεσημεριανή ζώνη; Ποιος ξέρει; Πάντως φαίνεται πως έχει πέσει γενικό θανατικό, γιατί και σε μερικές παλιές ελληνικές σειρές άλλων καναλιών άκουσα κάτι μπιπ και αναρωτήθηκα...



Ο ΑΝΤ1 έχει αρκετό καιρό που βάζει μπιπ σε κάθε λέξη βαρύτερη από το βλάκα. Ειδικά το Κωνσταντίνου κι Ελένης και το Καφέ της Χαράς που είχαν άφθονο μπινελίκι, έχουν γεμίσει με μπιπ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2013)

Μουσικό διάλειμμα:


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2013)

Τι θέλουν πια οι μπαστουνόβλαχοι και βάζουν ξένες σειρές όταν δεν ξέρουν να τις σεβαστούν; Άσε πια που είναι οι υποκριτές των υποκριτών, όταν καλές σειρές που αντιμετωπίζουν δύσκολα θέματα με αξιέπαινη ευαισθησία εξορίζονται στις νυχτερινές ώρες, αλλά νωρίτερα γεμίζουν τα μυαλά του κάθε ανόητου με τα ξεράσματα των μεσημεριανών εκπομπών και τις ελαφρότητες των σόου. Όσο για λογοκρισία, όλα τα ματοβαμμένα σίριαλ δεν θα έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα, έτσι; Φταίει που δεν κάνει κανείς καταγγελία στους ίδιους τους δημιουργούς των καλών ταινιών και των καλών σειρών, να ξέρουν ότι όλες οι ισορροπίες τους και όλο το κέντημα στους διαλόγους τους πάει στράφι κάτω από το νυστέρι που δουλεύει σ' αυτή την καθυστερημένη χώρα.

:curse:


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2013)

Μου φαίνεται περίεργο που το Glee παίζεται στην Ελλάδα αργά το βράδυ, τη στιγμή που απευθύνεται σε νεανικό κοινό (στο ΗΒ παίζεται μεσημέρι-απόγευμα και είναι αυτός ο λόγος που το έχω δει μια-δυο φορές απλώς για να μου λυθεί η απορία, τη θεωρώ πολύ λάιτ σειρά που μας ταΐζει τα ηθικά διδάγματα με το κουταλάκι, αλλά μάλλον αυτό χρειάζονται τα ανήλικα). 
Από και και πέρα θυμάμαι ότι τη δεκαετία του '70 έπαιζαν χωρίς περικοπές και ευπρεπιστικό υπότιτλο ξένες σειρές με πολύ δύσκολα θέματα για την εποχή τους, όπως π.χ το επεισόδιο της Μωντ στο οποίο η ηρωίδα κάνει έκτρωση (στην Ελλάδα νομίζω παίχτηκε έξι -εφτά χρόνια μετά τις ΗΠΑ). 
Για τη λογοκρισία των κακών λέξεων στα ελληνικά σήριαλ, πάντα πίστευα ότι η γλώσσα σε πολλά από αυτά ήταν απαράδεκτη (και το γδύσιμο χωρίς λόγο, και οι σκηνές σεξ χωρίς λόγο και όλα αυτά) και δεν εξυπηρετούσε κανένα σκοπό πέρα ίσως από το φτηνό γέλιο. Το πολύ φτηνό, της δεκάρας. Αυτό είναι ίσως λόγος για να μην ξαναπαιχτούν ποτέ τα σήριαλ αυτά, αλλά αφού τα ξαναπαίζουν, τι τα λογοκρίνουν;
Επίσης δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τι σόι καινοφανής πουριτανισμός είναι αυτός. Ποιός αποφάσισε ότι προσβάλλονται οι θεατές με τέτοια θεματολογία; Έγινε καμιά έρευνα;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2013)

Για να το εμπεδώσει το φιλοθεάμον κοινό, το Glee παίζεται μεσημέρι _και _βράδυ --σαν αντιβίωση ένα πράμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επίσης δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τι σόι καινοφανής πουριτανισμός είναι αυτός. Ποιός αποφάσισε ότι προσβάλλονται οι θεατές με τέτοια θεματολογία; Έγινε καμια έρευνα;


Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι συνέπεια κάποιων αποφάσεων του ΕΣΡ και όλοι φυσάνε το γιαούρτι...


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2013)

Θα καταλάβαινα τη δικαιολογία περί ΕΣΡ αν δεν γινόταν λογοκρισία και σε προγράμματα που έχουν ήδη προβληθεί μία φορά χωρίς πρόβλημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2013)

Μα το ΕΣΡ δεν ακολουθεί πάγια νομολογία σε αυτά. Τον παλμό της κοινωνίας και της εξουσίας ακούει... Και όποιος μου πει ότι η κοινωνία και η εξουσία στην Ελλάδα δεν συντηρητικοποιούνται ραγδαία...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2013)

To ΕΣΡ δεν έχει επιβάλει ποτέ λογοκρισία στους υποτίτλους, και ιδιαιτέρως λογοκρισία στο χιούμορ. Το ΕΣΡ ζητάει σωστή σηματοδότηση των προγραμμάτων και προβολή στην ανάλογη ώρα. Τα κανάλια είναι εκείνα που αποφασίζουν ότι θέλουν να τα προβάλλουν σε "παιδικές" ώρες πλένοντας πρώτα με σαπούνι τους υποτίτλους ή κόβοντας σκηνές που υποψιάζονται ότι μπορεί να προκαλέσουν καταγγελίες θιγμένων τηλεθεατών στο ΕΣΡ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2014)

Έλεος ο ΑΝΤ1. Έχει βάλει μπιπ στην _μαστούρα_ και στο _χασίς_ (Κωνσταντίνου και Ελένης). Ποιο είναι το επόμενο βήμα; Να βάλουν μπιπ και στο _ρε_;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 17, 2014)

Βάζω να δω μια χαζοταινιούλα χτες το βράδυ στον Άλφα. Μέσα σε τρία λεπτά ταινίας διαπιστώνω ότι έχουν εξαφανιστεί από τους υποτίτλους οι λέξεις λεσβία, γκέι και... σέξι! Το χιούμορ λογοκρίνεται, ο υπότιτλος απαιτεί να γελάσουμε με την ατάκα "Από δω η αδερφή μου" και όχι "Από δω η λεσβία αδερφή μου". Ακόμα και το "είσαι σέξι γυναίκα" αντικαθίσταται από το "είσαι ερωτική γυναίκα", λες και είναι λιγότερο "ακατάλληλος" ο χαρακτηρισμός "ερωτική" -- τουλάχιστον με τη λογική των λογοκριτών.

Αλλάζω κανάλι και πέφτω πάνω σε ένα "Λέγεται", που λέει κάποιος που σηκώνει το τηλέφωνο. Αμάν! Ναρκοπέδιο τα κανάλια... :woot:


----------



## bernardina (Feb 17, 2014)

Άραγε είναι μικρότερη πατατούλα το "εισιτήριο" (ναι, έτσι, σε εισαγωγικά) που ΔΕΝ έδωσε ένας μεγαλόψυχος τροχαίος σε ένα παλικάρι που έκανε νιανιά το αμάξι της φιλενάδας του;
Εκτός αν στο Αμέρικα δεν μοιράζουν κλήσεις αλλά εισιτήρια. Ξερωγώ, ένα ματσάκι φούτμπολ για υπέρβαση ορίου, μπέιζμπολ για παράβαση ερυθρού σηματοδότη, ράγκμπι για πλαγιομετωπική και πάει λέγοντας. Στους υποτροπιάζοντες, μπόνους "εισιτήριο" για δύο άτομα, σε κατ' εξακολούθηση και αδιόρθωτους παραβάτες εισιτήρια διαρκείας για το άθλημα της αρεσκείας τους.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2014)

bernardina said:


> σε κατ' εξακολούθηση και αδιόρθωτους παραβάτες εισιτήρια διαρκείας για το άθλημα της αρεσκείας τους


...συνήθως για το άθλημα «ρίψη σάπωνος σε λουτήρες»...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 17, 2014)

bernardina said:


> ...ένα ματσάκι φούτμπολ...


...αφού είναι όλες ένα μάτσο βιόλες...:twit:


----------



## bernardina (Feb 17, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ...συνήθως για το άθλημα «ρίψη σάπωνος σε λουτήρες»...



:laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Feb 17, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...αφού είναι όλες ένα μάτσο βιόλες...:twit:


χαζο-βιόλες.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 17, 2014)

Μια που λέμε για χαζοβιόλες, μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος ποιανού πουριτανού υποκριτή έμπνευση ήταν να σκεπάσει με σβιν και σβίου δυο λέξεις στο τραγούδι της Έιμι; Τους χαλάει το dick και το blow, προσβάλλει τα χρηστά τους ήθη; Πιο πολύ, ας πούμε, από τα βιντεοκλίπ της Μάιλι Σάιρους που ξεχνάει κατ' εξακολούθηση να βάλει βρακί και τη βλέπω να της κόβουν εισιτήριο διαρκείας για κανένα υπερθέαμα;


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Μια που λέμε για χαζοβιόλες, μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος ποιανού πουριτανού υποκριτή έμπνευση ήταν να σκεπάσει με σβιν και σβίου δυο λέξεις στο τραγούδι της Έιμι; Τους χαλάει το dick και το blow, προσβάλλει τα χρηστά τους ήθη; Πιο πολύ, ας πούμε, από τα βιντεοκλίπ της Μάιλι Σάιρους που ξεχνάει κατ' εξακολούθηση να βάλει βρακί και τη βλέπω να της κόβουν εισιτήριο διαρκείας για κανένα υπερθέαμα;


Να ακούς τις σωστές unexpurgated εκδόσεις. Με lyrics. (Και να αφήσουμε ήσυχη τη Μάιλι να κάνει τα δικά της...)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tux7eKFZn30




> Ακόμα και το "είσαι σέξι γυναίκα" αντικαθίσταται από το "είσαι ερωτική γυναίκα", λες και είναι λιγότερο "ακατάλληλος" ο χαρακτηρισμός "ερωτική" -- τουλάχιστον με τη λογική των λογοκριτών.


Όποιος δεν έχει καταλάβει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε «σέξι» και «ερωτικός» θα ζήσει μισερή ζωή...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Πιο πολύ, ας πούμε, από τα βιντεοκλίπ της Μάιλι Σάιρους που ξεχνάει κατ' εξακολούθηση να βάλει βρακί και τη βλέπω να της κόβουν εισιτήριο διαρκείας για κανένα υπερθέαμα;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Να ακούς τις σωστές unexpurgated εκδόσεις. Με lyrics. (Και να αφήσουμε ήσυχη τη Μάιλι να κάνει τα δικά της...)
> Όποιος δεν έχει καταλάβει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε «σέξι» και «ερωτικός» θα ζήσει μισερή ζωή...



Καταρχάς, το συγκεκριμένο τραγούδι το ακούω όσο πιο συχνά γίνεται, είναι ένα από τα πολύ αγαπημένα μου. Το πουριτανοκομμένο ξεπήδησε μια μέρα πάνω πάνω και πάτησα το play στα τυφλά. Φαντάζεσαι, λοιπόν, τι grinding of my gears έπαθα, όταν άκουσα ένα Ντινγκ! στη θέση της πρώτης λέξης και ένα Σβίιονγκ! στη θέση της δεύτερης --που σημειωτέον, ουδεμία σχέση έχει με γενετήσιες περιπτύξεις. Σε άλλα πράγματα αναφέρεται. Αλλά τόσα νογάνε. Δηλαδή τίποτα, αλλιώς θα έκοβαν και τρίτη λέξη, εκείνο το puff, αφού η φράση μιλάει για κόκα και μαριχουάνα. Εκτός κι αν έχει να κάνει με την πρόσφατη νομιμοποίησή της σε κάποια μέρη, ενώ η πρώτη είναι ακόμα φτουκακά. 

Όσο για τη Μάιλι, δεν πα' να κάνει ό,τι γουστάρει. It's her funeral. :twit: I'll stick to Amy, thank you. :inno:


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 22, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Έλεος ο ΑΝΤ1. Έχει βάλει μπιπ στην _μαστούρα_ και στο _χασίς_ (Κωνσταντίνου και Ελένης). Ποιο είναι το επόμενο βήμα; Να βάλουν μπιπ και στο _ρε_;



Χτες, το αγαπημένο μας STAR έκρινε ότι το χασίς είναι θέμα-ταμπού για νεανική σειρά και το αντικατέστησε με τη λέξη «τσιγάρα». Έτσι, επί μισή ώρα βλέπαμε ολόκληρη οικογένεια να έχει συνταραχτεί επειδή η κόρη αγόρασε... τσιγάρα για τον φίλο της! Θυμήθηκα τα παιδικά μου χρόνια, όταν οι κάτω των 18 ζητούσαν από τον περιπτερά «τσιγάρα για τον μπαμπά μου» :-D :-D


----------



## someone (Apr 23, 2016)

Καλημέρα συνφορουμίτες, 

Να σας πω την αλήθεια, την έχω παρατήσει την τηλεόραση. Ο λόγος... η λογοκρισία. Αυτό που δεν μπορώ κυρίως είναι η αφαίρεση σκηνών από σειρές και ταινίες. Έχω παρατηρήσει κομμένες σκηνές στο Orphan, στους 300, στο Hangover κ.α. από το κανάλι Star. Και πες ότι αυτές τις σκηνές τις κατάλαβα, καθότι είχα δει εκ των προτέρων τις ταινίες αυτές και λίγο-πολύ τις θυμόμουν. Τι γίνεται, όμως, με τις ταινίες που δεν έχω δει; Πως θα εμπιστευτώ το Star ξανά, να μου δείξει κάτι καινούργιο, όταν πετσοκόβει ένα σωρό απ' αυτά; Από πλευράς υποτίτλων, θυμάμαι τον χάλια συγχρονισμό υποτίτλων στην ταινία Εξολοθρευτής (δεν θυμάμαι ποιο) από το Mega. Όλα τα παραπάνω, συν και κάτι άλλα, που είναι εκτός θέματος, με κάνουν να αποτείνομαι στις πειρατικές εκδόσεις των ταινιών και σειρών αυτών.

Επίσης, είμαι ψιλο-αντίθετος με την όλη φιλοσοφία, ότι για κάποιο λόγο τα κανάλια (θα έλεγα ΕΣΡ, αλλά αφού η Alexandra λέει ότι δεν φταίει το ΕΣΡ, αλλά τα ίδια τα κανάλια, πάω πάσο, αν και δεν το πολύ πιστεύω· θα παίζει κάποιο ρόλο και το ΕΣΡ... ίσως έμμεσα) πρέπει να είναι υπεύθυνα, όσον αφορά την λογοκρισία στο πλαίσιο ταινιών και σειρών. Πιστεύω ότι η δουλειά πρέπει να γίνεται από το σπίτι, από τους γονείς. Τι εννοώ; Πλέον, η τεχνολογία έχει προχωρήσει τόσο πολύ, που κάθε τηλεόραση έχει πρόγραμμα για αποκλεισμό κάποιων καναλιών, λόγω του παιδικού κοινού. Μπορούν κάλλιστα οι γονείς να βλέπουν το πρόγραμμα της τηλεόρασης και σε όποια σειρά, ταινία κτλ. υπάρχει το σήμα «Ακατάλληλο για ανηλίκους κάτω των 15 ετών», ή όπου αλλού κρίνουν οι ίδιοι ότι δεν κάνει να το δει αυτό το παιδί τους, να καταχωρούν τις ώρες του τηλεοπτικού προγράμματος στο πρόγραμμα της τηλεόρασης και όλα καλά. Με αυτό τον τρόπο και το παιδί δεν θα έχει πρόσβαση σε «ακατάλληλα» προγράμματα και οι μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες θα μπορούν να απολαύσουν την αγαπημένη τους εκπομπή, χωρίς κομμένες σκηνές, χωρίς εξωραϊσμούς υποτίτλων και όχι 1, 2, 3, 4 το βράδυ! Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας επ’ αυτού;


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2016)

Καλημέρα

Τα παιδιά μου δεν είναι σε ηλικία που να προβληματίζομαι ακόμα για αυτά τα θέματα, αλλά από παλιά η άποψή μου ήταν ότι τόσο στην τηλεόραση όσο και στο διαδίκτυο θα έπρεπε ό,τι κυκλοφορεί να συνοδεύεται από ένδειξη καταλληλότητας ή μη και αναλόγως να μπορούν ή όχι να έχουν πρόσβαση σ' αυτό το υλικό τα ανήλικα παιδιά. Σχετικά προγράμματα κλειδώματος από τους γονείς υπάρχουν ήδη στους υπολογιστές, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στις σύγχρονες τηλεοράσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 23, 2016)

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι να κλειδώσεις προγράμματα στην τηλεόραση: βάσει καναλιού, βάσει ωρών, βάσει teletext, κ.α.

Πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι το Star συγκεκριμένα πετσοκόβει κάτι. Κυκλοφορούν πετσοκομμένες εκδοχές ταινιών και σειρών με επεξεργασία που έγινε στο εξωτερικό (συνήθως στην Αμερική, στην Αγγλία, στην Ισπανία ή στην Γερμανία) για προβολή σε ώρες PG. Βλέπε και το #7.


----------



## someone (Apr 23, 2016)

Άρα, είστε κι εσείς αυτής της άποψης. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι το πιο ορθό, καθότι έτσι βγαίνουν κερδισμένοι άπαντες. 

Τρόποι κλειδώματος υπάρχουν. Όλες οι καινούργιες τηλεοράσεις έχουν Γονικό Έλεγχο στα menu τους. Κι άμα καμία δεν έχει, υπάρχουν ακόμη και συσκευές, τις οποίες συνδέεις στις τηλεοράσεις και κάνουν αυτές όλη τη δουλειά.

@Hellegennes Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν έχω ψάξει το θέμα να δω ποιος φταίει και ποιος όχι. Σημασία έχει ότι ανοίγω την τηλεόραση, πάω να δω κάτι και μου τα δείχνουν είτε πετσοκομμένα, είτε με θόλους, μωσαϊκά ή με χάλια υπότιτλους. Όσο και να φωνάξω, όσες επιστολές και να στείλω, ό,τι και να κάνω τα κανάλια δεν θα «ακούσουν».

Ερώτηση: οι πετσοκομμένες εκδοχές είναι πιο φτηνές για τα κανάλια ή τα ίδια;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 25, 2016)

Δεν βρίσκω κάποιον λόγο να είναι φθηνότερες. Τις πετσόκοψαν για να τις περάσαν σαν PG, όχι για να κερδίσουν τηλεοπτικό χρόνο ας πούμε.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 17, 2018)

Δεν βρίσκω νήμα για τη λογοκρισία σε βιβλία, οπότε θα αφήσω εδώ _αυτόν τον σύνδεσμο_ για τους μνημονικούς κανόνες στη βιολογία (κι άλλα ωραία που μπορείτε να βρείτε στα σχόλια).


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 17, 2018)

Μου ξαναεμφανίστηκε πρόσφατα αυτή η εικόνα:


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2018)

dharvatis said:


> Μου ξαναεμφανίστηκε πρόσφατα αυτή η εικόνα:
> ...



Κι εμένα. Fucking good, isn't it?


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 18, 2018)

'Tis indeed


----------

